# caterers in UK



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi we are visiting the UK until May 19 (unfortunately on a family emergency with a very sick baby) 

and was wondering if there were any UK caterers that would like to meet with us and exchange catering ideas. We are based in Hastings on the s.e. coast but can travel and will be up in London at some point. 

Let me know via pm

thanks, and looking forward to hearing from you


----------

